# Dehumidifier



## goReptiles (Mar 18, 2014)

I have to get a dehumidifier for my house do to excessive humidity inside the house. Will this affect my reptiles? The worst part is our room next to the reptile room and the bathroom down the hall. 

We've put in new windows and nothing helps. I just want to make sure the reptiles will be ok as long as I keep up their misting and soaks.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 18, 2014)

I run dehumidifiers in a couple of outbuildings at the Maryland house at certain times of the year, I don't have any reptiles or any other living things in them, so I never thought about what you are asking, but the units have settings to adjust to the level of humidity you want to hold, which may help you. One thing I would suggest is running a drain line from the dehumidifier to the outside instead of having to empty it all the time. I don't believe a dehumidifier will have a big effect on your reptiles that you can't adjust to.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Mar 18, 2014)

It shouldn't effect it too badly. Maybe just spray it a little more


----------

